# Worth restoring?



## Legion74 (Dec 7, 2022)

I was visiting the brother over the weekend, and he was having a bit of a cleanup. One of the things I found was this Japanese knife set that was owned by our father. It's in pretty rough shape through poor storage, but I'm thinking I might tidy them up and put them to use.

Does anyone recognise the brand and know anything about them? Could the Kanji be translated at all?

I don't expect them to be super high end or anything, but it would be nice to know how much effort to put into them.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 7, 2022)

I don't see anything bad there at all and given the history I would be thrilled to get at them!

Can't help at all with what they are but since shirogami is so popular maybe there's a good chance that's what you have there and done well enough.

Just based on that picture, I'd be excited just to get them cleaned up and into use. Cool project that could be quite rewarding for multiple reasons.


----------



## Pisau (Dec 8, 2022)

Legion74 said:


> Could the Kanji be translated at all?



Gday m8,

Knife Set
Fuji? Kumo
"Sharpness guaranteed" lol


----------



## simona (Dec 8, 2022)

Pisau said:


> Gday m8,
> 
> Knife Set
> Fuji? Kumo
> "Sharpness guaranteed" lol


Tosa, right?


----------



## simona (Dec 8, 2022)

The worst you could do is have a self-taught lesson in polishing and sharping.


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 8, 2022)

Go to the Hobby store and get a large soft eraser...some sand paper...some windex...They should clean up great.


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2022)

Looks like just surface rust. The blade edges appear to be in good shape. No chips or wonkiness.

I'd scrub em down with some soap, and maybe some baking soda for stubborn spots. But I don't think you'll really need to do a whole lot to start using em again.


----------



## Atso_J (Dec 28, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Looks like just surface rust. The blade edges appear to be in good shape. No chips or wonkiness.
> 
> I'd scrub em down with some soap, and maybe some baking soda for stubborn spots. But I don't think you'll really need to do a whole lot to start using em again.


The single bevels look a bit factory edge-ish, so I'd probably first check the kirehas with a quick polish run to see how they are and then resharpen starting with coarse to level them. If they're double bevel, forget what I just said


----------

